# The big 3 0 :(



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

ok folks some of you may know this and others may not (probably most wont) but this year i am going to be the big 3 0 and i aint looking forward to it. 

so what i want to know is has there ever been a birthday you havent looked forward to and why??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks some of you may know this and others may not (probably most wont) but this year i am going to be the big 3 0 and i aint looking forward to it.
> 
> so what i want to know is has there ever been a birthday you havent looked forward to and why??




Ha ha yeah this one!!!! coz im gettin OLD...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol and how old is old????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol and how old is old????




 OLD.. !!! ha ha  youngster  Boo hoo...... wheres that cake..


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol youngster!!!!!!! pppffffftttt im out of the 20's this year. nah im an old timer now lol


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

i hated becomming 23, because i feel about 19 still.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol youngster!!!!!!! pppffffftttt im out of the 20's this year. nah im an old timer now lol




if your an old timer i must be a fossil...  its off to the old folks home for me now...
Lol only joking!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol nah


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

I think after about age 22 I've dreaded every birthday, they all seem far too 'grown up' ages. Had a big debate this year as to whether 26 counts as mid or late 20s, I'm clinging on to the 'mid' for as long as I can get away with though....!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol katie i still feel like a teenager to, but look like a old timer hahaha

aymes well i would class it as mid 20's to. not till i got to 29 did i start to look at 30 and dread it lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

lol @ aymes i had that debate to


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol katie i still feel like a teenager to, but look like a old timer hahaha
> 
> aymes well i would class it as mid 20's to. not till i got to 29 did i start to look at 30 and dread it lol



uhoh, I'm dreading it already! Although I seem to be avoiding the 'looking like and old timer' bit so far, I still get asked for ID when buying alcohol (which of course being a good diabetic I hardly ever do.... ) !!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol well i didnt even feel like i was close to being 30 till last year and my mate asked me if i was gonna have a big party for it. (my family are notorious for huge do's for things like this)

as for looking old lol it just crept up on me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I'm 20 years down the road from you mike, but birthdays have never meant anything to me - tend to thing that it's other people who think you *have* to celebrate each decade. I know people much younger than me who act far older (and look it too!). 30 is pretty much your prime though with the running - so good to see that you are lining up lots of marathons and triathlons!

I still have the guinness glass and beer towels that I nicked on my 30th birthday pub crawl!


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

it is ok until my lil boy started saying mum what are those lines on your forehead! i hung my head in shame and headed for the bathroom  dear god i call them stress lines keeps me dilusional anways


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol stress lines!!!! will have to remember that!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

yes use it sounds better then getting old ha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol it sure does!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, I'm 20 years down the road from you mike, but birthdays have never meant anything to me - tend to thing that it's other people who think you *have* to celebrate each decade. I know people much younger than me who act far older (and look it too!). 30 is pretty much your prime though with the running - so good to see that you are lining up lots of marathons and triathlons!
> 
> I still have the guinness glass and beer towels that I nicked on my 30th birthday pub crawl!





lol i have a whole shelf full of them that i have nicked from all over the world!!!! hahaha

yeah i love my running right now and have been looking at which marathons and triathlons to run this year. plus im off to hawaii this summer to run the ironman out there too


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

well i'll be 27 in december but i do find myself saying lil things my mum and her mum  used to say , my legs aint what they used to be for example or if im talking to my little boy i might say go and get that for your old mum will you fgs  im terrible for one so young


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

steff09 said:


> it is ok until my lil boy started saying mum what are those lines on your forehead! i hung my head in shame and headed for the bathroom  dear god i call them stress lines keeps me dilusional anways




Good on e steff, i'll have to call mine that... i usually say their my laughter lines


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good on e steff, i'll have to call mine that... i usually say their my laughter lines



 1 more every single day i tell you , they never get less always more


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol true


----------



## ceara (Apr 28, 2009)

My problem is that I'm 52 but I think I'm 20.

Ceara


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2009)

30 is not so old, I'll be 51 this year!

I like birthdays. OK so there are some things I can't do now (like hog all the birthday cake and eat loads o f chocolate) but getting older does have its advantages.

I'm now confident enough to demand a supervisor or manager in a shop if I'm not happy with the service, I can look at teenagers and tell them if they just invented sex they shouldn't be here. I can even look the young managers at work in the eye and tell them what they have in status (as manager) I make up for in experience.

I'm now able to demand training if I don't know how to do somethng, blame the menopause or PMT if I'm in a bad mood and blame my age when I go off sick for a month...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol well i will have to try some of that out caroline


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

im opposite ciera im 26 but act 46 and dont like it im fast turning into my mother


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol well act young then!!!!!!! quick!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

i try i really do even look it up in books  cant seem to get jist of it though


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

my understanding is that to act young you need to sleep most of the day and then party most of the night. come home with a different minger everynight too!!!!!!! well thats how my cousin and nephew do it lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

oh my gosh ! 

thats where i have gone wrong then i am awake most the night , drink cocoa with my cat and have had the same minger in my bed last 8 years PMSL (glad he dont use this place)


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha yeah i have had the same lovely beautiful woman in my life for the past 7 years  (she does look on here from time to time)


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

see i slate my fella but your so sweet about your lady, there inlies my prob lolol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol well i have been with her for 7 years now so if i didnt like her i wouldnt be with her still!!!!! but i think she is fab and we have a great time together. she understands my thirst for excitement and also the need to do silly things and lets me do them lol  plus she lets me work abroad and doesnt complain hahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

hawell aint that sweet , and a woman that dont complain we must meet i need some tips from her


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol she is a diamond. she even lets me go out on my own to the shops!!!!! she says its cos im special i can!!!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

pmsl god im only just letting mine go to the toilet alone , little steps so they say


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

rotfl yeah she did the same to me. next comes the bedroom training


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

oh my no no no none of that , once he susses out NO is not a word in my vocab then he can have that pass


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> im opposite ciera im 26 but act 46 and dont like it im fast turning into my mother



I am told I get more like my mother every day. That must mean I'm turning into an interfering old busy body who's always right...


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

well once we get past that stage i think he will realise what he has been missing all these years


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahahaha yeah sure he will


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

forgotton what its like im afraid


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha not a good sign then!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

noooooooooo going downhill fast mike im not amused


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol well spice it up steff!!!!!!!! hahahaha someone needs to take the lead if you know what i meen


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

I know I know i will take the lead and throw it right out the door with him behind it


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahahaha maybe take the lead and stroll him to the canal then throw it in????? what am i doing??? i should be defending this poor bloke!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

pmsl tut my god your now coming around to how us females think *dangerous* x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

nah it was a momentary laps of concentration!!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

tut why do i get that excuse when we are in the bedroom

ohh sorry had a momentery lapse!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha well it could be he wants to take the lead


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

ha we been there already with that 1 mike you know where that one lead ,str8 out the door


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nah it was a momentary laps of concentration!!!!!!!! hahahaha




Oh so your not perfect then mike????? what an admission.....tut tut


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

i was never saying im perfect insulinaddict!!!!!! i just think im god  hahahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

good grief such modesty NOTTTTTTT


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahahaha i have a total god complex


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah just abit  Dont worry me and steff with bring you down to reality with a bump


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

long as thats all we are bringing down addict eh  x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

nah no one will ever do that!!!!!!

although i did try and walk on water once


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

oh dam and now he got water on the brain , not long now before he will be seeing things from a womans perspective


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha i doubt it steff!!!!!!!! i dont do things from a womans point of view


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

it will come


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha i doubt it steff!!!!!!!! i dont do things from a womans point of view




Well i COULD say something smutty now but because i'm a lady i wont


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

i also refrained lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

not a bloody chance!!!! hahahaha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well i COULD say something smutty now but because i'm a lady i wont



hahahahahaha lady!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha lady!!!!!!!!!!




Thats fighting talk  ................ Im telling steff!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

im not talking to him he has hurt me deeply


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

ah *expletive* lol sorry "ladies" hahahahahahahahha


----------



## katie (Apr 28, 2009)

aymes said:


> I think after about age 22 I've dreaded every birthday, they all seem far too 'grown up' ages. Had a big debate this year as to whether 26 counts as mid or late 20s, I'm clinging on to the 'mid' for as long as I can get away with though....!



yeah that is why i hated becomming 23 - it suddenly means you are a proper adult after 22 

I'd say 26 = mid 20s don't worry


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 28, 2009)

glad I'm not the only one who hated turning 23. I only feel 19-20, don't feel very grown up


----------



## katie (Apr 28, 2009)

me neither, not at all gahhh! i'm not ready


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2009)

katie said:


> me neither, not at all gahhh! i'm not ready



Nor me. Time speeds up as you get older - they say it's something to do with new experiences: the older you get the fewer new experiences you have so you look back over the year and nothing much stands out. Well, I suppose I've had a pretty memorable new experience over the past year - diabetes! No more like that one, please!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Nor me. Time speeds up as you get older - they say it's something to do with new experiences: the older you get the fewer new experiences you have so you look back over the year and nothing much stands out. Well, I suppose I've had a pretty memorable new experience over the past year - diabetes! No more like that one, please!



lets hope you have plenty of nice memories from now on


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol yeah you need some nice memories every now and then


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah i agree.. We've all had enough bad luck already with the Big D


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol well mine is over 9 years of bad luck then!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah s'pose so... you are getting on with life and not letting it stop you from living life to the full though are'nt you. thats the point don't let it beat you.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

heck take more than a lil ole thing like diabetes to stop me  lol


----------



## janine19 (Apr 29, 2009)

aymes said:


> I think after about age 22 I've dreaded every birthday, they all seem far too 'grown up' ages. Had a big debate this year as to whether 26 counts as mid or late 20s, I'm clinging on to the 'mid' for as long as I can get away with though....!


When i turned 26 I decided it was the wrong side of 25 and I was getting old! Although i'll never grow up!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol i know what you mean as im a big kid at heart really


----------



## annemarie08 (Apr 29, 2009)

why act your age... life's too short to be responsible


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol well said


----------



## annemarie08 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well said



thanks babe


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol no probs


----------

